# 9/11 Tribute Pen



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 17, 2010)

It is a Jr. Statesman. I had Constant create a flag with his laser that fit just the body of the pen. 
I then turned some alternate ivory for the cap and layed on the 9/11 stamps covered with more coats of CA then I can count. 

It was a lot of fun to create as this was my first attempt at stamps and a flag blank.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 17, 2010)

That is one totally awesome pen.  Wow!  Great idea and execution.


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 17, 2010)

:crying: That's A Beautiful Pen!! :crying: Thanks for sharing.:usflag::good::good::good:


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## David Keller (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a creative idea and nice execution.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful pen! well done!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2010)

Outstanding pen, a great effort and excellent design.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2010)

Grizz beat me to it ....* Awesome* is the word that came to my mind when I saw it! 
Nicely done!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Apr 17, 2010)

Having just seen this one in person, I can safely say that this is truly a magnificent pen. well done


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 17, 2010)

ZanderPommo said:


> Having just seen this one in person, I can safely say that this is truly a magnificent pen. well done




I can 2nd that.  It is a work of art!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2010)

When I saw that title, I thought, "This better be GOOD"--that's a tough tribute to create.

NICE job, tastefully respectful!!!


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow. I love that pen. Thank you for creating such an awesome tribute...


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice, it should go quick if you sell it.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 17, 2010)

That is an awesome pen!  

Jamie


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's already been said, but this is a superb pen.  I love the tribute, very tastefully done.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 17, 2010)

*Awesome Tribute - WELL DONE!!*


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 17, 2010)

That is the greatest pen ALIVE!!! oh , sorry, i got excited. What a perfect combination of materials. Thanks for sharing and inspiring.!:airplane::airplane::usflag::airplane:


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Great job, that is a beautiful pen!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 17, 2010)

AWESOME JOB. SUPER JOB ON THAT PEN. THATS WORTH A MILLION.


----------



## CSue (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.  Great idea and execution.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Grizz beat me to it ....* Awesome* is the word that came to my mind when I saw it!
> Nicely done!!


 

That's the word that came to my mind first. Well done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

That is a top notch pen and idea. Well executed all the way around. Is this for someone special or is this a gift or auction thing. Are you just making them to sell???


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 18, 2010)

That's really beautiful Eric.  Cool idea and great execution.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fabulous pen, great job.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 18, 2010)

That is totally AWESOME,Salute! That may very well be my favorite pen to date. Great imagination and creativity.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments! 
I had bought these stamps back in 2002 and always felt bad that the just sat in a drawer and not out where the could be displayed. I was personally moved by the power of the human spirit on that day and the days that followed. Creating this pen for me was a way to display that human spirit and the pride I have in our country. I didn't create this pen for anyone in particular. 
I entered this pen in the MPG pen competition, and it took 2nd place. I don't have plans to sell it at this point as it has a special place in my collection.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks! Not for an auction or anything in particular. This pen had a lot of firsts for me, so I plan to hang on to it for a while.



jttheclockman said:


> That is a top notch pen and idea. Well executed all the way around. Is this for someone special or is this a gift or auction thing. Are you just making them to sell???


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 19, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Thanks! Not for an auction or anything in particular. This pen had a lot of firsts for me, so I plan to hang on to it for a while.




You should hang on to it forever, in a frame or shadow box hanging on you wall!  It is a beautiful piece!


----------



## wizard (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a beautiful pen !!!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent pen Eric! looks great.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice job Eric . I'll never forget .


----------



## mervyn (Apr 19, 2010)

What a work of art, stunning, a pen of remembrance what a lovely idea!

Merv


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 19, 2010)

that is a very nice tribute piece, that is a great stamp


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a friend that was there and that would really be a nice tribute to him and I was wondering are these stamps still available anywhere???  Also how did you deal with the stamps and the finish on top???  What is the blank made of???  Thanks. Hope you don't mind me borrowing your idea.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Apr 20, 2010)

Way cool pen!!!


----------



## markgum (Apr 20, 2010)

speachless.  can't think of a word that describes how I feel when I saw this pen.  beyond awesome.


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful pen.   What a tribute.  "We will never forget"


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2010)

The more I look at this pen the more I believe this should be a front page pen, not only for the quality of work but just the meaning behind it. I think we should all lobby to get Jeff to put this one on the front page and do whatever it takes to get the photo he needs to make it happen. This is an event that we Should Never Forget and the more reminders we see the better. 

I do hope Jeff sees this. 

Again nice work and thanks for showing.


----------



## BobBurt (Apr 20, 2010)

That is one of the best pens I've ever seen here. Great job and thanks for sharing it


----------



## cozee (Apr 20, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> I entered this pen in the MPG pen competition, and it took 2nd place.



And I apologize for that. Next year the contest will definitely be judged differently. Your pen stood out amongst the rest.


Keep your eye on the mail box!!!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 20, 2010)

cozee said:


> And I apologize for that. Next year the contest will definitely be judged differently. Your pen stood out amongst the rest.
> 
> 
> Keep your eye on the mail box!!!!


 
Cozee, 
No problem! I was quite excited I placed! And I beat my dad :biggrin:! 
I still feel quite new to pen turning as I've been doing it for just over a year. No apologies necessary! 

Also, the day for me was more about getting the opportunity to meet other people and see what else is out there. The competition was frosting on the cake (or poppers as the case may be....YUM!):eat:

Thanks again!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pen !!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 6, 2010)

Didn't get back to you earlier, Constant. Thanks for your work with this pen!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 29, 2010)

*9/11 Tribute Pen...additional photos added*

Added photos...





Buzzzz4 said:


> It is a Jr. Statesman. I had Constant create a flag with his laser that fit just the body of the pen.
> I then turned some alternate ivory for the cap and layed on the 9/11 stamps covered with more coats of CA then I can count.
> 
> It was a lot of fun to create as this was my first attempt at stamps and a flag blank.
> ...


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Eric,
AMAZING Job!!!
where did you get the stamps?


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 29, 2010)

Very good job on that pen.  Very nice kit to go along with it as well.  The stamps and the flag were both done nicely.


----------



## shawnmhill (Aug 29, 2010)

A beautiful tribute. Gave me chills!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 29, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Eric,
> AMAZING Job!!!
> where did you get the stamps?


 
Thank you!
I had the stamps sitting in a drawer for a few years. I  purchased them from the post office when they first came out. I believe you can get them on ebay.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2010)

Eric, once again I belive this pen belongs on the front page and to me the photo in the box or the second laying on the stone is the moneyshot. Can't   say more than that. Great idea.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pen.


----------



## Janet (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow that is a really awesome pen


----------



## CSue (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful!  Very well done and great idea.  I love the final touch . . . the cap.  Great job!


----------



## striperskin (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning pen!!! Great idea I may steal that idea for the Canadian soldiers in afganistan!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just plain awesome.


----------



## Santacraig (Aug 30, 2010)

*This is a most awesome project that should be the pen of the month for September !!    Just magnificent !*


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 30, 2010)

Santacraig said:


> *This is a most awesome project that should be the pen of the month for September !! Just magnificent !*


 

Great suggestion!!!!!!!!  Maybe every Sept we can post this pen on the front page in sort of a memorial. Pen turning memorial wise. 

Maybe Jeff can switch out the watch pen and put it back after Sept. Any seconds on that???


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW!!  Great pen.


----------



## achennau (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome work!!! That's a great idea!!!


----------



## achennau (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Aug 31, 2010)

amazing piece.


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

After many requests, this beautiful pen will be on the front page for a few days as we remember those lost on September 11, 2001. Although the pen has an obvious American theme, as an international organization we should remember that citizens of 70 countries were killed in the attack.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 9, 2010)

Outstanding pen, great idea as the front page tribute!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on the front page Eric! a fitting tribute


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 9, 2010)

Well deserved!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 10, 2010)

jeff said:


> After many requests, this beautiful pen will be on the front page for a few days as we remember those lost on September 11, 2001. Although the pen has an obvious American theme, as an international organization we should remember that citizens of 70 countries were killed in the attack.


 

Thanks for doing this Jeff. It is a fitting tribute. You are 100% correct that many countries were touched by this tragedy. Love to see it there every Sept11

It is a really cool pen and both parties should be proud of their work.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 10, 2010)

jttheclockman said:
			
		

> Thanks for doing this Jeff. It is a fitting tribute. You are 100% correct that many countries were touched by this tragedy. Love to see it there every Sept11
> 
> It is a really cool pen and both parties should be proud of their work.



Agreed!


----------



## jjt (Sep 10, 2010)

Great pen.
Can you tell me how you make the cap with stamps
Thank you


----------



## Grizz (Sep 10, 2010)

I have decided that this is my _*most favorite pen*_ that I have ever seen.  I'd like to try to duplicate it so I can have one for myself.  I wonder if it possible to find any of those stamps?


----------



## Toni (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations Eric!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 10, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I have decided that this is my _*most favorite pen*_ that I have ever seen. I'd like to try to duplicate it so I can have one for myself. I wonder if it possible to find any of those stamps?


 

Jon

You can get them on ebay.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you! It is a very special pen, which I have decided to put up on my website as too few people see it at my house. The cap was created with alternate ivory turned down to just below bushings. I then used mod podge to affix and seal the stamps to the alt. ivory. After the mod podge was dry, I applied many coats of medium and thin CA until I couldn't feel the edge of the stamps anymore. I then used 600 grit sandpaper to smooth it all out and worked up through the micromesh pads.
Hope that helps. And I feel it an honor to see duplications of this pen as we remember our heros.


----------



## MikeyTn (Sep 10, 2010)

Well that just put everything I've ever made to shame. I will have to try that sometime.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 10, 2010)

Words don't express the emotions this work brings forth.
The pen is a Masterful tribute to those who helped and those who gave all on September 11, 2001.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautifully executed pen Eric, and congrats on the home page!


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad to see that this happened in time. I was an excellent idea, and a well deserved position for this pen.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 11, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided that this is my _*most favorite pen*_ that I have ever seen. I'd like to try to duplicate it so I can have one for myself. I wonder if it possible to find any of those stamps?
> ...



Thanks JT,  I don't know where my head was.  That's a great idea.

-Jon


----------



## MrPukaShell (Sep 11, 2010)

simply awesome


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on the HOME page!


----------

